# How to force LR Desktop to push images?



## Minivini (May 27, 2014)

Ok, still having a few hiccups adopting a mobile workflow. I just moved a collection into LRM on my desktop but it hasn't sync'd with my iPad. I can't find any option to make that happen. Currently the collection has been moved into the Lightroom Mobile section in LR5.4, but now how do I make it sync so the images can be seen on the iPad?

im signed in on both devices. I selected the option on the desktop to sync the new collection (thus deleting the others on my iPad - I HATE THAT!). I created a new collection on the iPad (empty) and it sync'd with the website version (shows up on my iPhone in Safari, but still empty.)

the he problem seems to be the desktop not pushing the images into the cloud. What am I missing?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 27, 2014)

Hard to be sure from what you say. I'm not sure, for example, what you mean by "the Lightroom Mobile section in LR5.4" or "deleting the others on my iPad"?

Earlier today I just selected 700-800 pictures in the Folders panel, created a new collection, ticking the box to Sync, click OK - and that was it. They're now on my iPad and online. It should be that easy.

John


----------



## Minivini (May 27, 2014)

I'm going to have to check when I get back to my desktop, but I'm thinking the "box" next to the collection is the culprit. I added the collection, made sure LR was connected, but I didn't check any boxes...


----------



## johnbeardy (May 27, 2014)

It's not a smart collection, is it? Sync only works with dumb collections.


----------



## Minivini (May 29, 2014)

Got it. No, it's a dumb collection and dumb user! Since installing LRM and 5.4, I've been creating collections on my iPad and pushing them to my desktop. This was the first collection I did in reverse. I somehow missed the part where I had to check the box to sync 

I'm getting the hang of it - and I love it mostly. Looking forward to the big CC announcement coming on the 16th and more than seriously hoping it gives us seamless usage across LR, PS, LRM, and PS Touch. 

Fingers crossed...


----------

